# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  تحــــذييييييييييييير لكل وحده تبيع المناكير الاسلامي او اشترته ادخلن قبل لا تخسرن ال

## ظبي النفوذ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

صباح الخيـــــــــــــــر 

طبعا فكرة المناكير حلوه انج تحطينه وقبل الصلاه تنزعينه 

وانا استخدمه الحين بس لاحضت شي والمشكله الحنطيه ولاالسمره ما بلاحظه 

فحبيت انبه على هالشي عسب مانخسر الجنه والسبه مناكير 

انا لوني ابيض فيوم حطيته ويت انزعه قبل الصلاه لقيت عدال الظفر 

اماكن صغنووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونه 



يابنات اصغر من حبة القلتر لو لوني هب فاتح مابلاحظ!!! قمت ونظفته عقب موت 

بالاسيتون!!

ومن اليوم مابقربه وايد عسب يوم انزعه ما يكون متخشش منيه ولا مناك ولااشوفه 

كنت حاطه الون الفوووشي يعني لو حاطه الون الابيض ما بشوفه ابببببببببببدن لانه نفس 

لون البشره عندي فانا قررت مااستخدم الابيض بستخدم كل الاوان ماعاداه وبخلي الابيض 

لايام الدوره اقصد الفرنش مناكير


فاتمنا من التاجرات ينبهن البنات على هالنقطه ترى في رقبتكن انتنيوم الدين 

كل شي ولا الصلاه فهيه عماد الديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

ونصيحه ثانيه الي بتحط مناكير تلبز قلفز يوم تطلع عسب ما تاثم لانه يلفت النظر 


اللهم بلغت اللهم فشهد

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## ام رشوودي

زيغتيييييييييييييني!!

----------


## مـــودي

يعطيج ربي العافيه على هالتحذير

----------


## ام عبيد_87

مشكوره عالتحذير
يزاج الله خير

----------


## hind494

يزاج الله خير حبوبه 
والله يزيد من امثالج

----------


## kho

مشكورة ع التبية اختي

----------


## ام الاولاد10

يزاج الله خير حبوبه 
والله يزيد من امثالج

----------


## حزني حطمني

يزاج الله خير..
ويسلمو ع التنبيه

----------


## ظبايه الحلوه

يزاج الله خير اختي عالتنبيه

----------


## ام الصيصان

يزاج الله خير..
زين نبهتينـــا..

----------


## رينوار

يزاج الله خير

----------


## قلبي لك

الحمد الله ما احط هذي الاشياء ع صبوعي حلاتهن بدون هذا الارف والخياس ..

----------


## متأمله

مشكوره أختي على التنبيه

----------


## cute uae

> يزاج الله خير..
> زين نبهتينـــا..

----------


## فن القفطان

يزاج الله خير حبوبه

----------


## جريئة

يزاااااج الله الف خير حبوووبة

عيبتيني ^^ ...

الله يوفقج ف حياتج يا رب

----------


## غلاااا زااايد

في ميزان حسنــآتــج ..

----------


## lili pop

مشكورة الغلاا ع النصيحه ..ماقصرتي

----------


## الوتر24

شكرالتنبية

----------

